# Alternatives?



## LushLea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi ladies, im so new to this. I just wanted to know if you could recommend any alternatives to the foundation i have tried before.-

  	Mac matchmaster 7.5
  	Mac studio fix fluid NC55
  	Lancome teint idole ultra shade 10

  	Im looking for something better than what i have already tried, other brands/ alternatives which match the shade i am above?

  	Help?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 13, 2012)

Try this thread..

http://www.specktra.net/t/62931/foundation-equivalencies


----------



## deannaf88 (Jul 17, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LushLea* 

 i have tried before.- 		 			 
 		 			Mac matchmaster 7.5
 		 			Mac studio fix fluid NC55
 		 			Lancome teint idole ultra shade 10



  	Illamasqua Skin Base in 17
  	MUFE Mat Velvet in no.70 Caramel
  	Lauder Double Wear Light in Intensity 5.0

  	From www.findation.com

  	There was a stack more but you mentioned more prestigious brands?


----------

